# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  ازمتي النفسية ان زوجي لايفهمني

## قلم رصاص

خلق الله جل جلاله البشر على جنسين مختلفين, وكذا خلق بعض المخلوقات, وجعل لكل جنس ما يميزه ويهيئه للقيام بالمهام المنوطة به. فالرجل قوي البنية, قوي الطباع, ثابت القلب؛ لأنه مهيأ للكد والكدح واكتساب الأرزاق والقيام بالمسؤولية تجاه من هم تحت يده ومجابهة الحوادث والأخطار.

بينما نجد المرأة رقيقة الطباع دقيقة البنية لطيفة القلب, سريعة العاطفة؛ لأنها مهيأة للتربية والحنان والحمل والإنجاب, وسياسة مملكة البيت بالحب والرحمة والعطف, وهي مع ذلك أقدر من الرجل على تحمل الآلام والصبر عليها؛ نظرًا لما يعتريها من أصل خلقتها من الحيض والحمل والنفاس وما إلى ذلك, وهذه الحالات الطارئة على المرأة تؤثر تأثيرًا كبيرًا على نفسيتها استقرارًا وتزعزعًا نظرًا لأنها تغيرات تحدث في داخل الجسم مما يظهر معها كثيرًا من أعراض التوتر والإرهاق النفسي فضلاً عما يصاحبها من الآلام التي تضطرها لاعتيادها والصبر عليها, ولكن في أحيان كثيرة تزداد حدة هذه الآلام وتتأزم معها نفسية المرأة مما يتطلب عناية خاصة بالمرأة في تلك الأحوال ولاسيما أنه يعتريها ما هو فوق إرادتها وخارج اختيارها, والجهل بتلك الأمور وعدم معرفة أبعادها وحقيقتها يوقع كثيرًا من المشاكل الزوجية والأسرية, والتي تتطلب وقفات مهمة نظرًا لما يقع جراء ذلك من خلافات ومواقف محزنة.

*عاجلها بالفراق:*

تقول *شريفة عبد العزيز*: قدّر الله لي الحمل في أشهر زواجي الأولى, وكان الوحم شديدًا عليّ فكرهت زوجي وكرهت رائحته وملابسه ـ كما هي عادة بعض النساء في مثل حالي ـ وزوجي مع واسع ثقافته ووافر علمه لم يعذرني ولم يكن يدرك أن تلك الأمور مؤقتة بالحمل وأنها رغمًا عني, بل ازداد معي حدة وغلظة, وأخذ يردد على مسمعي 'تكرهين حتى رائحتي' إذن لا رغبة لك فيّ, واستمر في قسوته مع محاولتي المتكررة في إقناعه بحبي له وأن هذا الأمر رغمًا عني وهو مؤقت بزمن ينتهي معه, لكنه أصر وفارقني ونحن في بداية مشوارنا!!

وتقول *أم علي*: دائمًا يتهمني زوجي بالمبالغة والجزع وقلة التحمل وعدم الصبر ولاسيما في الشهور الأولى من الحمل وما يصاحب ذلك من أعراض الوحم والحمل وأيضًا في أيام الحيض وتلك الحالات تعني لي حالة الطوارئ نظرًا لما أجده فيها من الآلام النفسية والعضوية.

وكأن زوجي لا يصدقني حين يراني متعبة, ولكن لما وصل دراسته في الطب واطلع في سنوات دراسته على أمور النساء هذه وعرف أبعادها ومدى تأثيرها على جسد المرأة أيقن بما كان يراه من زوجته والتي كانت لا تعني له شيئًا.

*أزمة أخرى:*

لا تقتصر حالات المرأة على الحمل والوحم فحسب, بل هناك أزمات نسوية أخرى يترأسها الحيض والنفاس وما يتبع ذلك من تشابه الحالات وتأزم النفسيات.

تقول *أم مشاعل*: في أيام الحيض تعلن في البيت حالة الاكتئاب والضيق, كذا هي عادتي في كل شهر؛ نظرًا لما يحصل لي من المتاعب النفسية والبدنية والشعور بالاكتئاب, والذي أجده في أحيان كثيرة أشد إيلامًا من الآلام العضوية. زوجي يكرر دائمًا عليّ: 'أنت لا تنفعين بشيء في أيام حيضك', وكثيرًا ما ناقشته في عبارته هذه على الرغم مما أتحامل عليه من القيام بأمر زوجي وبيتي وأولادي, لكن هكذا الرجال يريدون المرأة آلة لا تشعر بشيء وعليها إن شعرت بشيء ألا تخضع وكأن الآلام أو المتاعب رهن المشورة أو الاختيار.

وتشابهها *منيرة البراهيم* في الحاجة حين تحكي وضعها فتقول:

أحيانًا تكون عليّ أيام الدورة الشهرية شديدة للغاية ترهقني نفسيًا وبدنيًا, وبما أني أسكن مع أهل زوجي وعليّ اعتمادهم في الطبخ وشؤون المنزل فلا يمكن أن يتنازلوا عن بضع ساعات أرتاح فيها.

أعمل لهم أيامًا متواصلة, وأحتاج للراحة في بضع ساعات فلا أجد, بل ولا حتى أن أشتكي لأحد أو أخبر عن وضعي...!! اعتدت العمل مع المرض, أحتاج في تلك الحالة لمن يواسيني ويمسح عني آثار العناء فلا أجد إلا الصمت حتى من أقرب الناس إليّ... زوجي!!

*ولأم محمد* حالة مختلفة, حيث تقول: أيام النفاس لها عندي وضعها الخاص؛ إذ يرتفع فيها عندي نسبة الأنيميا 'فقر الدم' فتتأزم معه حالتي النفسية, ويشتد عليّ الشعور بالاكتئاب والتوتر فأجدني حزينة مهمومة لا أطيق جدالاً ولا مواجهة مع الآخرين, تقف دمعتي على أعتاب عيني مستعدة للهطول عند أقرب موقف أو أدنى مخالفة, وتشتد حاجتي لرعاية نفسية ولاسيما من زوجي الذي أفقده كثيرًا في مثل هذا الأيام.

*دين الرحمة:*

الإسلام الدين العظيم لم يكن لينسى هذا الجانب من الرعاية والوصاية قال: 'استوصوا بالنساء خيرًا فإنهن عوان عندكم'. وقد وصى الإسلام عناية ورفقًا حتى في حالة طلاقها وفراقها واستحالة بقاء العيش معها, قال ابن القيم رحمه الله: 'أن يتلطف في التعلل بتطليقها من غير تعنيف واستخفاف وتطييب قلبها بهدية على سبيل الإمتاع والجبر لما فجعها به من أذى الفراق قال تعالى: {ومتعوهن} وذلك واجب مهما لم يسم لها مهر في أصل النكاح' اهـ.

وتشاركنا في هذا الجانب *أ. جوهرة بنت سعد العبودي*, المحاضرة في قسم الفقه بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية فتقول:

'المرأة يعتريها من العوارض ما يضعفها بدنيًا ونفسيًا, والواقع يقر بأن المرأة زمن حيضها ونفاسها تصاب بالاكتئاب وقد يتفاوت بين النساء، وذلك بسبب ما يسببه نزول الدم من تغير هرموني في بدنها, ومن تلك الهرمونات ما يكون مصدره في الغدة النخامية الموجودة في الدماغ، ومن الدقائق اللطيفة والمعاني السامية أن الشارع خاطب الزوج بـأن لا يطلق زوجته الحائض, وجعل هذا الطلاق بدعيًا 'مُر فليراجعها' رفقًا بتلك النفس المصابة المنكسرة والتي هي في زمن أحوج ما تكون فيه للدعم والمساندة وأن يقف إلى جوارها أقرب الناس إليها لا أن ينفروا منها ويقروا فراقها, والشارع في أحكامه يقرب بين الأزواج ولا يقر ما ينفرهما عن بعضهما...' اهـ.

*رأي الطب:*

تعددت أبحاث الأطباء في تحليلات مهمة لهذه الجوانب التي تشمل أوضاع المرأة في تلك الأحوال ووجوب عناية المرأة بنفسها وعناية من حولها بها, ويفسرون الآلام التي تصاحب الدورة الشهرية بوجود تقلصات في اليومين الأولين من أيام الدورة مع الشعور بالألم في جزء البطن السفلي وآخر الظهر من الأسفل والفخذين وكذا الشعور بالغثيان والدوخة.

وهذه التقلصات الشائعة تأتي نتيجة للانقباضات الشديدة لعضلات الرحم التي تحاول إخراج دم الدورة الشهرية والتخلص منه, وغالبًا ما تكون الدورة الشهرية مؤلمة بعد العام الثاني من بداية نزولها على المرأة نظرًا لزيادة نسبة هرمون البروجيسترون في الدم والذي بسببه تحدث الانقباضات الشديدة, بينما تخف الآلام بعد الولادة الأولى.

وينصح العديد من الأطباء بضرورة مراجعة الطبيبة لأخذ الدواء المناسب لتلك الأحوال, ولعل من الأساليب المتبعة لتخفيف الآلام استعمال كمادات دافئة حول مناطق الألم كما أن أخذ حمام دافئ مرتين أو ثلاثًا يوميًا أمر مهم للتخفيف من الألم.

أما النفساء فلها شأن آخر, إذ إن تأثير الحمل والولادة على المرأة تأثير كبير نظرًا للضغوط التي تترتب على ذلك والتي تتسبب في مشكلات نفسية تحدث للمرأة بعد الولادة وتستمر بضعة أيام.

كما أن التغير السريع في هرمونات الدم بعد الولادة وما يتبع ذلك من سهر وإرهاق أمور مسببة للمشكلات النفسية.

والاضطراب النفسي الذي يصيب النفساء يبدأ عادة من بعد الولادة بعدة أيام ويتلاشى بعد أسبوعين أو ثلاثة, وقد تظهر على المرأة أعراض هذا الاضطراب من الإحساس بالحزن والكآبة والتوتر والأرق وقلة النوم مع بعض الآلام وضعف الشهية وبعض المشكلات الأسرية والزوجية.

وتحتاج المرأة في هذه الحالة لبعض العناية والرعاية المركزة حتى تعود تدريجيًا لحالتها الطبيعية, فهي تحتاج إلى مساعدة من المقربين لها وخصوصًا زوجها مع أخذ حظ وافر من الراحة والنوم والحرص على أكل متنوع مفيد, ولا بأس بمراجعة الطبيبة إذا لاحظت المرأة استمرار هذه الأعراض معها.



منقول

----------


## hebaa

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاةوالسلام على سيد الخلق اجمعين 

جزاك الله خيرا اخى قلم رصاص  مواضيعك دائما مفيده 

هذه فعلا مشكله عدم فهم الرجل للمرأه خاصه فى هذه الظروف لأن الزوج لا يمر بها ربما يمر بضائقه ماليه او ازمه فىالعمل 
ولكنه لا يعمل شعور المرأ÷ فى هذه الحالات 

واذكر كل الرجال بالقدوه العظيمه صاحب الوجه البشوش  والانسان ذو القلب الرقيق  سيد الانام  عليه الصلاةوالسلام  
فعندما كانت تاتي السيده عائشه الحيض كانت تشرب من الماء فيأخذ الكأس ويشرب من مكان ما شربت  
انظروا اي حب واهتمام اكثر من ذلك  واي فهم للمرأه وحالتها النفسيه 

ولذلك لو فهم الرجل طبيعه المرأه لعاش الاثنان فى سلام ومحبه*  ::

----------


## ابن الجنوب

شكرا أخى العزيز على الموضوع الجميل دا ودا يخليها نفهم الظروف كويس 
ولكن كدا السيدات هينقلبوا ضد الرجال طبعا 
على العموم موضوع ممتاز

----------


## قلم رصاص

اختي الكريمه هبه اخي الفاضل ابن الجنوب اشكركم جدا علي المرور وعلي التعليق المفيد.تحياتي لكم

----------

